# Peavey Windsor Studio - noise problem



## tailtwister (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry about the double posting (if the other one is still there) -- put this in the wrong section and couldn't figure out how to delete the other post!

I have a Peavey Windsor Studio 20 that has been causing me some grief lately. Hoping someone might be able to share some experience here...

It will be working fine but after awhile it will start to get some static like noise which eventually builds to cutting out sound.

First, a bit about the setup -- I run a Pod X3 Live straight to the board. For stage noise, I run from the X3 into the effects return on the amp. That way, I have full control over volume etc right from the X3. Also, this means I bypass the preamp on the Peavey.

Second, here's what I did to try and resolve this. I changed the power amp tube today. Still had the noise problem come up. So, I pulled the 12ax7s (since I don't use the preamp anyways) but still had the noise. Because I'm only going in through effects return, none of the controls are in use. 

No idea what it is... (also an interesting note, I can sometime trigger it by turning changing the state of the stand by switch). Tapping the tubes has no affect on anything either.

Any ideas from anyone who has a better understanding of the electronics?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

The problem is the quality control on these amps is abysmal. I have one, but it's dead (again). I had some static noise too, but never traced the source. You do need the preamp tubes in the amp to run through the effects lop, don't you? I thought the loop was tube driven.

Is the noise there when you plug a guitar in directly?


----------



## tailtwister (Apr 15, 2008)

I never even got far enough to change the preamp tubes -- the noise was there so I was confident they were good.

I can actually get the noise with NOTHING plugged in...

*sigh*


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Tailtwister,
how much time in seconds or minutes, does it take for the amplifier to start making the noise, and then how much time until the noise completely cuts out the signal?

Also, does the amplifer still have its warranty? If not then are you knowledgeable enough and feel SAFE to take voltage measurements inside the amplifier?

Here are my first two hypothesis:
-cheap power tube socket, causing intermittent or resistive contact
-Bad power supply electrolytic capacitors, possibly because they are working at near full capacity (voltage-wise)

I'll see if Peavey has the schematic online. Lemme know about the timing issues, it could possibly be a heater problem(10-11seconds for 6 volt heaters).

until then, try to keep rocking!
2N


----------



## tailtwister (Apr 15, 2008)

It varies but I can go anywhere from 15-30 minutes before the problem starts. The total cutting out of sound only recently started and that's about 5-10 minutes after the static starts.

I have had it happen within a few minutes but only once or twice -- usually shutting the amp off for a minute or two and then firing it back up resolves that.

I could likely take measurements if I know where to look. Minimal electronics experience but enough to know the difference between the components, how to find my away around a PC board, and (albeit rusty) know how to use a meter.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

tailtwister said:


> It varies but I can go anywhere from 15-30 minutes before the problem starts. The total cutting out of sound only recently started and that's about 5-10 minutes after the static starts.
> 
> I have had it happen within a few minutes but only once or twice -- usually shutting the amp off for a minute or two and then firing it back up resolves that.
> 
> I could likely take measurements if I know where to look. Minimal electronics experience but enough to know the difference between the components, how to find my away around a PC board, and (albeit rusty) know how to use a meter.


I've had a few amps where an old standby switch would give this noise. I guess the contacts inside had gotten a bit of carbon on them. Flicking the switch would sometimes either trigger or stop the noise, by moving the internal contacts.

I'd try jumpering out the standby switch so that the amp is always "on". If the noise goes away and stays away then replace the switch.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Wild Bill said:


> I'd try jumpering out the standby switch so that the amp is always "on". If the noise goes away and stays away then replace the switch.
> 
> :food-smiley-004:


Good idea. I had not thought of that. Mind you I still think it could be a cap problem. Who knows, maybe even a transformer problem.

Tailtwister, I take back my suggestion about measuring inside the amplifier. From what you told us, you don't seem to have enough experience with tube amps. We're talking life-threatening voltages here, so I'd rather go down as the guy who suggested you NOT tinker around high-voltage just for noise's sake and then get injured or paralysed or  killed.

But, the warranty? It's over?


----------



## tailtwister (Apr 15, 2008)

*Warranty*

Yay! I just got word back that it IS under warranty -- it goes on the weekend. 

Thanks to all who replied (and especially 2N for his concern over my well-being) :food-smiley-015:


----------



## tailtwister (Apr 15, 2008)

Just the final follow up on this...

The amp went in under warranty twice and the problem couldn't be resolved. I recently received a brand new replacement amp from Peavey. No explanation as to what the problem was...


----------

